# 10 gal Low tech



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's my 10 gal low tech tank, Eco complete substrate, no CO2, with about ~30-40watts of light (t20's, i believe) It houses a growing population of Celestial Pearl Danios, Cherry Shrimp, pond snails, and assassin snails. Also the newest residents, a pair of sparkling gouramis. I will try and post more pics here in a few days, this is just a FTS.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

wow looks great! I wasn't expecting much when I saw 10 gallon low tech ( no offense) but I was very much surprised when I saw the pic. Great job.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks! I love this little tank, can get lost in it for hours....if I had the time


----------



## dstrong (Feb 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:Nice

"I love this little tank, can get lost in it for hours....if I had the time"

Haha, I know the feeling.


----------



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

Really nice set up! I am sure the inhabitants love it.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

nice little tank!


----------



## joeeey (Mar 10, 2009)

Seems very full for a 10g. No problem with Algae?


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Very very little. Every once in a while, (once a month, two months) will scrape the front glass clean just to get rid of a bit of the algae. Right now there's a just a little BBA but a quick spot shot of excel turns it bright red and then it dies. And for the most part, I like running this tank "dirty," it provides a healthier feeding system for all the creatures in it, plants included. But in general, no algae to worry about, its so heavily planted that the plants out compete the algae.


----------



## Greenmagick (May 3, 2010)

I love that tank! I am getting ready to set up a 20g for my daughter but next on my list is a 10g for my room...this is definitely inspiration. (I dont use co2 and pretty much use walstad method)


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks! Lately this tank has been the only one of mine not undergoing some form of crisis, as such its the only functional one of my 3. A depressing thought, but still, low tech sometimes wins out over high tech, when your equipment craps out on you.


----------



## Puffbug (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, that is one superb looking tank. I never thought th a smaller tank could look so beautiful. Must be a great feeling every time you see that one, huh?


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Took a few photos of the tank and its shrimp tonight, I had to dig out the sparkling gouramis, they weren't overtly offensive, but my shrimp population definitely didn't grow quite as fast as it had been after they'd been in there a while. So no more gouramis, and got rid of some excess plants.


----------

